# Caffeinated vs Decaffeinated using the same variety..



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Anyone done any comparisons?

After receiving the normal caffeinated Peru-Tunki from @BrownBottleCoffee I thought I'd do a comparison when their decaf version dropped through the letterbox today.

I wanted to find out how different they were, if indeed there were any differences.

Used an AeroPress, 16g coffee, 250g water. Stir 5 times, let stand for 1.30, invert and press.










Left - Normal. Right - Decaf. Brown Bottle Coffee Peru-Tunki.

The normal beans have a bit more colour, whereas the decaf are duller, dryer and the smell from the bag isn't as strong.










Same with the ground. The normal has a little more colour to it, and there was more aroma when grinding. Not a great deal more, but you can tell the difference. They smell the same though.

















Peru-Tunki - Peru-Tunki Decaf

Colour-wise, the decaf came out very slightly lighter.










In the cup, the normal caffeinated one had more of a tannin/dryer finish to it (I wasn't dialling them in, I just had a good guess at the grind and use the same setting for both so they aren't up to optimum sweetness etc.) whereas the decaf had this reduced, especially in the throat as an after-taste. I swilled out and drank water between cups. The taste was near enough identical though, which is the main thing. And concluding that when dialling each one in properly, I wouldn't expect much difference at all between them.

I used the AeroPress method as I do have two V60's but only one with me so I couldn't do them side my side. The AeroPress is slightly quicker as had less variables in that water is added, stirred and that's about it). All done in 2 minutes.

To compare decaf/caffeinated fully, I'm wondering what other roasters have both with the same beans? Coffee Compass probably as they have several decafs on the go. Any others?


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Very interesting, good post thanks


----------



## salty (Mar 7, 2017)

Great post, very helpful ta


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

Interesting reading & comparison, thanks


----------



## shannigan (Jun 1, 2015)

Good thread. Thanks for posting.

Origin do their San Fermin in both:

https://www.origincoffee.co.uk/collections/coffee/products/san-fermin?variant=33353312583

https://www.origincoffee.co.uk/collections/coffee/products/san-fermin-decaf?variant=31137157319

The tasting notes are certainly different.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

This is an interesting concept.....I guess common sense says the taste must be slightly different as the caffeine has gone. You also find a lot of roasters roast the decaf to a different profile......wish I could try it!


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Interesting comparison and a great read. And plenty of photos too!


----------



## Step21 (Oct 2, 2014)

Looking at the web flavour description the roaster expects them to taste similar and will have used different roast profiles to achieve this. In my limited decaf experience the beans are generally less soluble than the caffeine beans and will need a finer grind.

Be interesting to see how they taste when each is brewed more optimally.

It seems pretty rare to get the same roaster offering the same bean caff/decaf


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

The tasting notes for both are the same.. "Dark Chocolate, Figs & Plums."


----------

